# Games you felt would have been impossible to finish without a walkthrough



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

The early Resident Evil games. _(Resident Evil 1-3, Code Veronica)_ The limited saves combined with the limited ammo, narrow hallways and tricky puzzles left very little margarine for error _(almost to the point where the games ceased being fun)_. One little mistake and you were better off starting the game over. I've honestly never finished those games without reading a walk through.

It's also why I prefer Resident Evil 4 (and the games released after it) over the previous titles because I felt that was the first RE game that didn't feel like a chore.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I got stuck on Luigi's Mansion on Gamecube.


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

Silent Hill 1 but only one tricky part cause I was too young/dumb to understand.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> That farking rotating jumpy cylinder thingo in Sonic 3 carnival night zone. I got through eventually by chance, but I only learned as an adult how it worked. It was as shame too because it made my sister go off the game and I had nobody to play as Tails haha
> 
> Oh there was this knife or sliver of metal I had a hard time finding in Still Life. I had to look it up. It was like 4 pixels high or something.


That barrel in Carnival Night was the bane of my childhood. I wanted to go to Ice Cap so badly but I never made until 10 years later. I was trying to coordinate the jumps with my little brother as Tails. I tried physics before just pushing up and down while standing on it. When I finally discovered the method, I just felt embarrassed.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You had to go in specific rooms to get the true ending of 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors and in a specific order (had to unlock previous endings before getting the true one as well) so it would of been really annoying repeating endings over and over until I got the true one. That's all I can remember tbh.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> You had to go in specific rooms to get the true ending of 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors and in a specific order (had to unlock previous endings before getting the true one as well) so it would of been really annoying repeating endings over and over until I got the true one. That's all I can remember tbh.


Yeah, I was relieved when VLR had the "jump to scene" function.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

Majora's Mask, that time thing and schedule... holy crap.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Anything Zelda.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the only part of the game where I had to look online, lol:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Few Sierra adventures. Not just to solve puzzles and **** but to know how to avoid some game killing bugs.

edit. 
Castlevania II


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Zelda II and Simon's Quest. I never beat Simon's Quest because I got stuck and didn't know how to proceed, but from what I've seen of AVGN, there's absolutely no way I would have figured it out on my own. Both of those games are ridiculous. There's one part in Zelda II where you're somehow supposed to know to demolish some trees with a hammer to find a village. Logic at its finest. 

I don't think the Resident Evil games are that cryptic. They are beatable without a walkthrough, it just requires a lot of trial and error. Resident Evil games are usually the types of games you'll hate before you learn how play it. I hated Code Veronica at first because I wasn't aware you could push the blocks. I guess by that point they just assumed everybody knew how to do it. The remake version of the first game has this really stupid part where you have to put a jewel in a box, but you get 3 jewels, 2 of them being for something else entirely, so I never realized I had to put the jewel in the box until I accidentally discovered it through trial and error.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I finished Simon's Quest, Zelda 2 and even Shadowgate with no guide. It's not like i had any choices since no one had internet back then and i couldn't afford Nintendo power.

I never use guides unless it's an RPG like Diablo 2 where an error in skill choice can screw up a build. I also check out guides for Strategy game like starcraft.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I never actually found the limited saves in the early Resident Evil games to be a problem. It seems worrying at first so you only save you game just before you quit, but there are so many ink ribbons in all 3 of the games that I actually ended up with 15-20 ribbons leftover whenever I had beaten the game.
Some of the puzzles were a bit tricky, but nothing that required a walkthrough.

The only games that I can think of that required walkthroughs for me would be the very early Final Fantasy games (1 and 2), since the games often don't really tell you what it is you're meant to be doing next, so you wander around aimlessly whilst running into about 100 different battles along the way, which made them frustrating.

Same goes for the Dragon Quest games, but to a lesser extent. There was only a couple of times in the games where it didn't give you indication on were to head to next. And for some reason, I've always found Dragon Quest games more enjoyable than FF, so I was more forgiving.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, but I was obsessed with getting every collectible so that was probably a big reason.

Also, one of the Uncharted games had a really tough puzzle that I couldn't figure out.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I also had trouble with the 4th level of Super Paper Mario. I forget what it was, but it was something I was too stupid to figure out.

Speaking of Paper Mario, Sticker Star is the first game in a long time that pretty much had me stumped the whole way through. Eventually I gave up and walkthroughed my way through the rest of the game.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Ocarina of Time, in my defense I was seven years old.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> That farking rotating jumpy cylinder thingo in Sonic 3 carnival night zone. I got through eventually by chance, but I only learned as an adult how it worked. It was as shame too because it made my sister go off the game and I had nobody to play as Tails haha
> 
> Oh there was this knife or sliver of metal I had a hard time finding in Still Life. I had to look it up. It was like 4 pixels high or something.


I bought a crappy Brady Games guide because of that stupid barrel, but it didn't even have anything on how to get past it! Yeah, I know that I should've just skimmed the guide at the store.

Anyway, what we used to do was to hold onto the water shield b/c your life depended on it and then bounce the **** out of the barrel.

The real way you're supposed to get past the barrel? That's just broken game design imo


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I finished Simon's Quest, Zelda 2 and even Shadowgate with no guide.


Wow I'm impressed you beat shadow gate without a guide. I rented that game so many times and never beat it. I did manage to beat uninvited and de ju view tho.

I remember buying a guide for majoras mask cause I got stuck as the goron and didn't think to use the mirror to reveal some dumb ladder. I also bought a guide for conkers bad fur day. Only cause I had no friggn clue how to move some boulders iin the rock techno party. I think I just had to press z and a, something so simple lol.


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

i remember Star Wars KOTOR 2 being impossible without one


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

People are going to probably laugh at me for this, but the Batman: Arkham series.

They don't do a very good job at telling you what to do next sometimes, that's for sure.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> People are going to probably laugh at me for this, but the Batman: Arkham series.
> 
> They don't do a very good job at telling you what to do next sometimes, that's for sure.


Found the same. Was constantly having to google for walkthroughs to finish missions. Awesome game though. Actually I still have to get around to finishing it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Damiennn said:


> Wow I'm impressed you beat shadow gate without a guide. I rented that game so many times and never beat it. I did manage to beat uninvited and de ju view tho.


A lot of trial and error in that game. I struggled the most with the end boss. It took me forever to figure it out. That's why the game over song will never leave my memory.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Mirror's Edge.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

changeme77 said:


> Found the same. Was constantly having to google for walkthroughs to finish missions. Awesome game though. Actually I still have to get around to finishing it.


Yeah, and the first one's still the best, (at least to me).

The open world stuff in City took away from the comic book feel of it for me, but both are still great. Haven't played the 3rd yet.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

A ****load of point-and-click adventure games. I don't have the patience to click on everything with everything when I'm stuck. Unfortunately when I get to the point where I need to turn to a guide to progress I lose all interest in them.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, but I was obsessed with getting every collectible so that was probably a big reason.
> 
> Also, one of the Uncharted games had a really tough puzzle that I couldn't figure out.


Was it the puzzle with the shadows on the wall? In Uncharted. That's the one I remember having the most trouble with.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

scooby said:


> Was it the puzzle with the shadows on the wall? In Uncharted. That's the one I remember having the most trouble with.


It probably was, just can't remember if it was 2 or 3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Damiennn said:


> I also bought a guide for conkers bad fur day. Only cause I had no friggn clue how to move some boulders iin the rock techno party. I think I just had to press z and a, something so simple lol.


That's where my playthrough ended as a kid. Honestly, I didn't actually figure out you could do that until two years ago.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> People are going to probably laugh at me for this, but the Batman: Arkham series.
> 
> They don't do a very good job at telling you what to do next sometimes, that's for sure.


wow


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Zelda. Any of them.

And this gen probably dead space.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ocarina of time. I would never have passed Inside Jabu Jabu's belly or the shadow temple.

Also Majora's mask - I would _never_ have collected all the masks without a guide.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

*Ephemeral Fantasia*
Most of the time I just had no idea where to go or what to do. I spent countless hours playing the guitar mini game though.

*Sonic 3*
Barrel of Doom in Carnival Night Zone.

*Catherine*
I just don't have the intelligence to beat it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ocarina of time - especially the water temple. Majora's mask as well...

it's kind of sad. It seems like games don't encourage much thinking anymore.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII, not to get to the end, but to do _everything_ the game has to offer, a guide is essential. I never could have figured out half of the sidequests on my own because there's tons of them. I'm not a little kid anymore. I don't have time to run all over the map looking for the Barheim Passage key or stumbling my way through The Great Crystal. And how _anybody_ could have guessed that you weren't supposed to pick up 4 specific chests to get the Zodiac Spear is beyond me. I appreciate the amount of work that went into the game, but there is such a thing as making your game too open.

Actually, I just remembered that Final Fantasy X-2 was ridiculous as well. There's no way I could have ever achieved 100% without a walkthrough. Actually, I still haven't achieved it because there's no point since the only thing I'll get out of it is a lousy ending.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Still Life 2........................................................................

Still Life 2, Still Life 1, and Post Mortem as well, oddly enough. Also, Still Life 2. :|


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

007 Everything or Nothing was difficult for me to finish without a walkthrough because I wasn't used to playing those kinds of shooters. It was a great game though. The parts where you could ride a motor cycle and car were what got me into racing games.



Charmander said:


> Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, but I was obsessed with getting every collectible so that was probably a big reason.
> 
> Also, one of the Uncharted games had a really tough puzzle that I couldn't figure out.


Yeah some of the puzzles were really hard for me when I played it as a 12 yr old



BBQ_Chicken said:


> You had to go in specific rooms to get the true ending of 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors and in a specific order (had to unlock previous endings before getting the true one as well) so it would of been really annoying repeating endings over and over until I got the true one. That's all I can remember tbh.


I haven't played 999 but I have completed all of Virtue's Last Reward. I love the convenience of the flow chart storyline!


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

That I've played:

Final Fantasy 1
Mother 3
Dark Souls
Resident Evil 1
Planescape Torment

That's everything I had to look up a walkthrough for at a certain point because I didn't know what to do next. Probably a lot more but this is what I can remember at the moment.

Only Final Fantasy 1 and Resident Evil 1 actually had me playing with a walkthrough open though.

and Runescape quests of course


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Pong 

But seriously some adventure/puzzle games. They make me feel
so dumb at times and the solution is sometimes bat **** crazy.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Souls.
Sonic Adventure DX when I was a kid, I remember being unable to get through some of the stages with Tails and Big. Awesome Sonic game though :3


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I was stuck in a sky castle in Twilight Princess. I was young so I could probably figure it out now.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

the first one that comes to mind, its an oldie but Ultima 7 Pt. 2 ... I didn't finish the first time I played it (and never did actually). There was no internet back then. It was great until I hit a road block (or a door block?). The expansion did make it easier.


----------



## NeonStockings (Aug 4, 2013)

Any of the early Final Fantasy games. When I played Final Fantasy 7 before my mom got with the times and hooked up internet, my mom drove me an hour away from my house, and I spent all of my allowance just to get a guide to finish that game.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 10, 2013)

Dark Souls, Dark Souls, and Dark Souls. That game's tough.


----------



## Ahzuran (Nov 11, 2013)

Final Fantasy I and the first 2 Zelda. Honestly, you could pretty much add every open ended adventure and RPG game back in the 8-bit era. Those games were just confusing in all aspects.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Should I feel embarrassed to say that I needed a walkthrough at some points to progress through Batman: Arkham City? :blank


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

BillDautrieve said:


> Should I feel embarrassed to say that I needed a walkthrough at some points to progress through Batman: Arkham City? :blank


As long as you didn't need one for Arkham Asylum


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

final fantasy 8.
not strictly impossible for me and I was able to get to the end and finish the main story, but I wouldn't have been able to 100% it, or get a lot of the side quests or the most out of it without the strategy guide. bought the official book guide and still have it around somewhere.

I generally use walkthroughs for all final fantasy games since I want to make sure i'm getting the most out of them and not missing stuff.


----------

